# What watch is the GT-R?



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

If you can buy a Breitling for Bently, and a Ferrari model Oficine Panerai, what model of fine watch would a GT-R be partnered with and why??


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Tag Heuer :chairshot


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Tag Heuer :chairshot


I said _*Fine*_ Watch!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Anything in the Argos catalogue.











FPMSL


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

OllieMeff said:


> I said _*Fine*_ Watch!!


Are you saying Tag arent very good?


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Are you saying Tag arent very good?


Not saying that exactly. I was hoping for more along the lines of a Hublot Big Bang or something like that. I only really rate a Monaco (cult status) and a Carrera RS (cos they're actually quite nice)

Generally you can get hefty money off a Tag, as they're not up there with other Fine Watch brands.


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

moleman said:


> Anything in the Argos catalogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only the GT-R had brown leather interior, i'd be with you on that!  :runaway:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

OllieMeff said:


> Not saying that exactly. I was hoping for more along the lines of a Hublot Big Bang or something like that. I only really rate a Monaco (cult status) and a Carrera RS (cos they're actually quite nice)
> 
> Generally you can get hefty money off a Tag, as they're not up there with other Fine Watch brands.


I disagree, they are quality watches, and as Tag are the official F1 timers, I would have thought that would be perfect for the GT-R's Ring times:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

I would have to say Jaeger Le Coultre's Gyrotourbillion 1,

One of the worlds most complex watches ever made mixing modern day technology with pure creativity. 

Much like the GT-R, which fuses samouri art with unfathomable technology to make the vehicle produce the results that it has been doing. Not the most popular watch, or most expensive!! yet it is a true modern day masterpiece


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> I disagree, they are quality watches, and as Tag are the official F1 timers, I would have thought that would be perfect for the GT-R's Ring times:thumbsup:


I don't think they're bad. I own two Tags, one a special edition Gulf Racing Monaco, and yes they do time the F1, but that's more a PR thing!!! Just like Tiger Woods wearing one is.


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

Something twice as good as the competition for half the price. How about anything by (Maurice Lacroix) - just check out their website intro video. There strapline is quite appropriate also: "More than meets the eye" :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Tag's are nice, but more an everyday watch. Probably not a bad match there then....


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/front/oled_video_watch.jpg


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Casio


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Unfortunately Ferrari took Panerai otherwise I'd say a Luminor 1950 8/10 days.

Watch is BIG, movements are a new movement designed in-house using up to date technology. Hand crafted by a small work team. Look unfathomably stylish while being a little quirky. Are cheaper than most really decent mechanical watches, yet out perform most.

But alas, Ferrari are in partnership with them, so that's that shot!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Jacey Boy said:


> Are you saying Tag arent very good?


Yes.

Phil


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

One of these two 

Big muscular

Carbon.


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

doggiehowser said:


> One of these two
> 
> Big muscular
> 
> Carbon.


Top one says Williams F1 on it!!!

Bottom one is a Hublot, and is also my suggestion. Great minds.......


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Big Bangs are awful. 

Phil


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Philip said:


> Big Bangs are awful.
> 
> Phil


Opinionated as usual! At least you're always honest though!

What would be your prefered timepiece or pieces. What have you in your collection??


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I'd say Casio Databank watch 
Full of electronic, accurate, not the prettiest and fits well


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Do you remember the Ronnie Barker ad. for Accurist (and Accurankle).... Given Jezza's performance he clearly need an Accurneck!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Seems there is more to this than first meets the eye.

Bugatti









Koegnigseggsegggsegggseggg

























Ferrari









McLaren









Even Mazda!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Who actually made the R34s watch?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*This one for me*



Japanese. Black. Chunky. Pretty bits. Functional. Silly name: Maruzeki Grandeur Speedway Daytona Chronograph.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Christopher Ward, great watch reasonable price for excellent performance. Suits the idea behind the GTR. Not about flashy looks, but nevertheless nice looking and great swiss clock inside.


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Tag Aquaracer has to be for me - more affordable than others like the GTR


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Tag

I have a Monaco /Mclaren tag for 7 years, no scratches keeps good time looks OK. Not silly expensive but good and it limited edition. bit like the GTR

R


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

OllieMeff said:


> Seems there is more to this than first meets the eye.
> 
> Bugatti
> 
> ...



Vulgar, everyone.


----------



## biff32gtr (Feb 23, 2007)

Nismo


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Seems Tag wins


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

OllieMeff said:


> Unfortunately Ferrari took Panerai otherwise I'd say a Luminor 1950 8/10 days.
> 
> Watch is BIG, movements are a new movement designed in-house using up to date technology. Hand crafted by a small work team. Look unfathomably stylish while being a little quirky. Are cheaper than most really decent mechanical watches, yet out perform most.
> 
> But alas, Ferrari are in partnership with them, so that's that shot!


Im glad someone mentioned Panerai. I have a bit of a collection but no one seems to know who they are which in a way is a good thing as it keeps the exclusivity. As you, shame ferrari have tied them up but i suppose italians stick with italians.

Gerry


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Gez said:


> Im glad someone mentioned Panerai. I have a bit of a collection but no one seems to know who they are which in a way is a good thing as it keeps the exclusivity. As you, shame ferrari have tied them up but i suppose italians stick with italians.
> 
> Gerry


I've been a Paneristi for a while now. I too like the fact very few people know who they are so people can't judge me like when I wear the Rolex. However....if someone is a bit of an officionado, they appreciate it, Win win as far as i'm concerned!


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

I would have to place my flag firmly in the IWC camp fellas.
Masterpieces and value for money to boot......bit like the GTR. Not a show pony but extremely good at what its built to do........bit like the GTR.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Judging people by what watch they wear says more about the person judging than it does about the watch wearer...

More importantly, what do you keep your watches in? I have a Dal ***** Carbon Fibre box. The finish is lovely.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Jason abz said:


> I would have to place my flag firmly in the IWC camp fellas.
> Masterpieces and value for money to boot......bit like the GTR. Not a show pony but extremely good at what its built to do........bit like the GTR.


IWC value for money?? They are absolutely great and I love 'm but value for money?????


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

I would say so Tom, i take it you disagree? When you see and appreciate the work that goes into each timepiece at the factory, yes, i thnk value for money.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Dont understand me wrong Jason, they are masterpieces, and nicely understated. But also among the most expensive watches around (not taking the diamond/gold overpriced ones into considerations).


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

yes, i suppose you are right Tom at the top end of what they have, they are expensive, however they do some fair priced items as well. Maybe you have only seen the high end market stuff that i cannot afford!!lol The cheaper stuff they do is fine for me!! I personally would rather pay for the IWC because i know i am paying for the components and movement rather than a brand name or glitz and glamour on the outside, it sounds like you are the same.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

oops sorry Howsie....i am totoally ashamed to say that i have never splashed out on a box to keep watches in. I know its practical and keeps them going however i always simply revert to the box it came and and a drawer!! Shocking i know!!


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Acutally Tom, the more i think about it, the more the IWC is the GTR.
A lot of people would ask the question "How much!!! For an IWC?", much the same as some people might be "How much? For a Nissan?". I know my best mate who is in a financial position to buy cars for fun, simple will never , ever have a GTR purely because its a Nissan. Call it brand snobbery but he just couldn`t bare to part with that sort of money for something jap.


----------



## jamiedon (Apr 13, 2008)

What about a B.R.M (Bernard Richards Manufacture)? a hand made French watch inspired by racing car sports and competition.
Maybe Mr Ghosn could have a word with his fellow countryman Mr Richards about designing a GT-R inspired watch?  

B.R.M. : R-50 TN-OR

I have a BRM R50 with red hands and R35 DMG prem edition with Mines ECU and titanium exhaust, with 3300 fun filled kms on the clock


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Howsie said:


> Judging people by what watch they wear says more about the person judging than it does about the watch wearer...
> 
> More importantly, what do you keep your watches in? I have a Dal ***** Carbon Fibre box. The finish is lovely.


Rabbort Venice Ebony 12 watch box + Ebony/Alu 2 watch winder. Might have to upgrade to carbon fibre to match the GT-R!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

jamiedon said:


> What about a B.R.M (Bernard Richards Manufacture)? a hand made French watch inspired by racing car sports and competition.
> Maybe Mr Ghosn could have a word with his fellow countryman Mr Richards about designing a GT-R inspired watch?
> 
> B.R.M. : R-50 TN-OR
> ...


Nice call on the BRM. It just looks a little industrial compared to the GT-R. Needs to be a little more subtle, while still being imposing.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

I love those B&R ........a bit "fashionable" of me i know but some of those limited edition BR01`s etc are to die for. Love the "stealth" one.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Gerald Genta Octo :chuckle: (R35 GTR)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

looks like Maserati has AP on board:









But then I came across this - this has GOT to be the winner! Gerald Genta Perpetual Calendar Octo, can be had for 50 grand:









or a minute repeater for the price of a Gallardo:


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

*Watch!*

I think you are lying about your watch collection, you only work for a Nissan dealership and the way you talk I would assume you are in your early twenties, how do you afford such grandiose watches, are you married to an older women who spoils you? Or possibly you have won the lottery. What do you drive anyway?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The Wise Man said:


> I think you are lying about your watch collection, you only work for a Nissan dealership and the way you talk I would assume you are in your early twenties, how do you afford such grandiose watches, are you married to an older women who spoils you? Or possibly you have won the lottery. What do you drive anyway?


who the **** are you?:lamer:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Lol, his first post is that too..


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

How to make friends and influence em eh!! pmsl :runaway:


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

*Watch*

Oh, and it is Bentley, not Bently as you so ineloquently put it!!!!

And for the person asking "Who the **** are you" I am The Wise Man and I know everything, and before you ask what I drive I own the following

928 GT with Auto Technique Supercharger (it's old but damn fast!!!)

911 GT3

Mini Cooper S GP (218bhp)

And finally a Ducatti 996

Also have a GTR on order with Marshall Cambridge.


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

The Wise Man said:


> And for the person asking "Who the **** are you" I am The Wise Man who is dangerously close to getting banned if I don't drop the attitude.


...


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Attitude?!?!?

I feel that possibly you have taken the meaning of the word FORUM out of context, I believe that a Forum is a place where you can exchange views and discuss topics, if you can't stand the heat.........turn off the barbeque


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Attitude is joining a forum and calling another user a liar in your first post.

Feel free to "exchange views and discuss topics" politely.

Read the following.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/90961-forum-standards-behaviour.html

End of discussion.

Thank You.


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Didn't want to offend, just felt the user Ollie Meff's comments about other peoples watches were offensive, I have a TAG watch and his comments of them not being a quality watch were, I felt a bit rich......

I will try to be a little more reserved in the future, but also feel that maybe MR Ollie Meff should also think before opening his mouth/keyboard. 

Cheers


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a modern rare tag watch which I love (just put a new battery in and the shop tried to buy it off me) and a 2x GTRs, it looks as if Olle is a collector and it floats his boat, each to there own.

I know a famous designer Marc Newson and his watches look great but its style of function for me. My Tag does not scratch, I wash in shower in it and it looks OK. Meets my criteria.

When you are new to a very established forum, its not about owning one of the cars but being part of the group that matters. 

R


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The Wise Man said:


> Oh, and it is Bentley, not Bently as you so ineloquently put it!!!!
> 
> And finally a Ducatti 996


It is DUCATI, not "Ducatti". Why the 996? Can't afford the 1098, or your riding is too weaksauce to handle one?

Yes, be careful. Some of us are of means, a few of us own rather pricey timepieces, so take care with blanket statements.


















1980's Gerald Genta. First watch to use carbon fiber. $14,000.


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT 

I love all this my epeen car/watch is bigger than yours

I don't own a watch im to poor 

opcorn:


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> There are only three true sports: mountain climbing, auto racing, and bullfighting. Everything else is merely a game


Personally, I think bullfighting is the sickest pastime of the modern world. I wonder if you'd feel the same about the 'sport' with a sword stuck deep into your shoulder? :chairshot


----------



## BQF (Aug 2, 2008)

Tag Heuer once made the finest timepieces available. I have an old stopwatch from the second world war (I inherited it, I'm not 100!) and it's still incredibly accurate.

Sadly, the company changed ownership many times between the 1960s and year 2000. I was their UK Bank manager for a little while in 1998. Their internal documents were actually very explicit - they couldn't compete on Technology with the likes of Seiko, who at the time (still do, probably) make the most accurate and technologically advanced watches available. Tag's actual business plan was to target those who valued image very highly over substance, and couldn't stretch to a Rolex.

There is no emotion or inference in what i am saying, it was their business plan.

To answer the post, given that the GT-R is incredibly good value and technologically awesome, it has to be a Seiko, surely? That said, I'm not much of a watch person - I have swatches!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

or even casio make reliable watches

The steel case and diamond glass is what makes my tag last, the titanium Casio I has scratched up really quickly...

R


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

I just love my TAG - you really do know it's on your wrist.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ElvisDrivesAGTR said:


> Personally, I think bullfighting is the sickest pastime of the modern world. I wonder if you'd feel the same about the 'sport' with a sword stuck deep into your shoulder? :chairshot


not too keen on killing, so that one's going to have to be left for another lifetime if at all - I'm Buddhist, I don't need that kind of direct bad karma on my soul.

But alpine mountaineering, high-angle rock climbing, and now motorsports, I've got those covered :chuckle:


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

The Wise Man said:


> I think you are lying about your watch collection, you only work for a Nissan dealership and the way you talk I would assume you are in your early twenties, how do you afford such grandiose watches, are you married to an older women who spoils you? Or possibly you have won the lottery. What do you drive anyway?


The funny thing about your post, is that you are right on two parts. However, my collection is quite extensive, and probably more than it should be. I'm sure some of my customers who have seen the watches would be happy to confirm, otherwise I'll more than happily take a photo and post it up.

and 'Only' working for a Nissan dealership pays pretty well when you are good at your job!!!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

The Wise Man said:


> Didn't want to offend, just felt the user Ollie Meff's comments about other peoples watches were offensive, I have a TAG watch and his comments of them not being a quality watch were, I felt a bit rich......
> 
> I will try to be a little more reserved in the future, but also feel that maybe MR Ollie Meff should also think before opening his mouth/keyboard.
> 
> Cheers


My phrase was not a 'Fine' watch, and if you'd noticed the smiley afterwards, you'd have spotted I was saying it tongue in cheek. As I mentioned, I have 2 Tag's so I'm hardly going to absolutely slate them am I??


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

I dont know what watch the GTR should be but all this talk of Tag reminded that I will just chuck it in that I got this watch as a gift today :clap:


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Why the 996? Can't afford the 1098, or your riding is too weaksauce to handle one?

Could afford the 1098 and again such a sweeping statement as you know nothing about my financial state, I actually preffer the 996 as it is one of the last ducati's to have a classic look my learned friend, I am sure you will learn as you grow up a little it is not all about the amount you spend, it is about how you drive,ride or wear it!!!

Thanks for the input, but are you really in a position to judge with your BMW F800s? I do belive you are 44 bhp behind me on my 996, it is the SPS my dear

Oh, and I also have a cat!


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

OllieMeff said:


> The funny thing about your post, is that you are right on two parts. However, my collection is quite extensive, and probably more than it should be. I'm sure some of my customers who have seen the watches would be happy to confirm, otherwise I'll more than happily take a photo and post it up.
> 
> and 'Only' working for a Nissan dealership pays pretty well when you are good at your job!!!


Congrats on your lottery win!!!! And your older wife then? I feel like I already know you!!!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The Wise Man said:


> Congrats on your lottery win!!!! And your older wife then? I feel like I already know you!!!!


I suggest this user be banned.


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Why should I be banned? I am enjoying a bit of banter with Mr Meff, it is not meant in an offensive manner and I am sure tham Mr Meff has taken my last comment in the humour it was meant. Please let him be the judge of that as he started the original post as I am sure he will!!!

Is this last comment a reaction to my earlier comments about your BMW following your attack on my 996? If so, you started it!!! Nerr Nerr!!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The Wise Man said:


> Thanks for the input, but are you really in a position to judge with your BMW F800s? I do belive you are 44 bhp behind me on my 996, it is the SPS my dear


that statement was made to satirize and ridicule your condescending attitude by which you chose to enter our forum. You are precisely correct that no user is in a practical position to judge another's financial status...which makes you a [email protected], to$$er, muppet, what have you, to make your very first post in our club in exactly that light.

Ducatisti are free to have their opinions, and BMW riders tend to be very cliquish as well. I'd take on a 996 any day, SPS or not, because just like driving, it comes down to the rider - even more so with bikes. If you were a true purist, you wouldn't be riding a 996 anyways, the 916 is Tamburini's truly classic and original design. Hell, if I had to ride a Ducati I'd go back even further, or pick up a Sport Classic. Ispecifically did not buy a Ducati because desmodromic valves are a pain in the ass, and I did not want a bike that had poseur potential. BMW cars are de rigeur for many dilettantes but to buy a BMW bike, you've got to have a very strong eccentric streak and definitely not care what other bikers think of you.

As far as power goes...you'll be hard pressed to beat a turbocharged Hayabusa. All the Ducati Performance stickers in the world won't get you down the road any faster. Both the 996 and the F800S are more elegant sporting rides, but objectively fairly slow - although my F800 has dynoed at 102bhp with ECU remap and breather mods. Hence, the requirement to also own a hyperbike, and a modified one at that.

Anyways, there are far more interesting people to talk bikes with than a judgmental, arrogant asshole like yourself.

Again, I call for a ban.


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

At last, you have shown your true colours by using degrading and common language not fit for a forum or even the everyday world.

I will report this post as I feel you have gone a tad too far.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The Wise Man said:


> Why should I be banned? I am enjoying a bit of banter with Mr Meff, it is not meant in an offensive manner and I am sure tham Mr Meff has taken my last comment in the humour it was meant. Please let him be the judge of that as he started the original post as I am sure he will!!!
> 
> Is this last comment a reaction to my earlier comments about your BMW following your attack on my 996? If so, you started it!!! Nerr Nerr!!!


well if that's the case...you do have an interesting way of making friends. I retract my call in that light - I'm intrigued, let's see how you turn out as we get to know you better.

Nerr nerr? I did smile at that. I hope it's clear that I don't honestly slate the 996, I thought I would to provide an example. You still couldn't pay me to own and maintain a Ducati though - buying a BMW was because I was I wanted to own at least ONE machine that was as dependable as the sunrise.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The Wise Man said:


> At last, you have shown your true colours by using degrading and common language not fit for a forum or even the everyday world.
> 
> I will report this post as I feel you have gone a tad too far.


you should also be aware that I am an American, and to me a "muppet" is a TV puppet like Kermit the frog, a "to$$er" is someone who throws you things...and a *** is a derogatory term for a homosexual male, but like the N-word, is acceptable to use among gay men by gay men only.


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

apology accepted, we continue.......

When will your hayabussa be on the road? and what kind of power do you expect?


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Get a room the pair of you :chairshot


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

A *** is a cigarette!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The Wise Man said:


> apology accepted, we continue.......
> 
> When will your hayabussa be on the road? and what kind of power do you expect?


stage one, about 250hp at the [email protected]~0.5bar boost. I've got a lot on the plate at the moment though - my R32 just finished a £10,000 rebuild and I've been debugging the car, next up is finishing my map on my F800S - it's not really optimal for a race exhaust. First baby is due in February, so I think I need to squeeze the last of my freedom in before that. And all the while I work seven days a week. Bugger!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

The Wise Man said:


> Why should I be banned? I am enjoying a bit of banter with Mr Meff, it is not meant in an offensive manner and I am sure tham Mr Meff has taken my last comment in the humour it was meant. Please let him be the judge of that as he started the original post as I am sure he will!!!
> 
> Is this last comment a reaction to my earlier comments about your BMW following your attack on my 996? If so, you started it!!! Nerr Nerr!!!


I do enjoy banter very much, if I didn't I wouldn't do my job. I take your joke and I can see how my comments may have offended you. However, the aggressive nature of your first post will antagonise many forum members.

I am also a biker, and as such I have much respect for _any_ biker, irrespective of what they ride. I own a GSXR 1000, not because I'm a brilliant rider, but because I like straight line accelleration, and I didn't want a larger bike (hayabusa, kwak 1400 etc.)

Everybody is welcomed to their opinion, and I think that yours is as valid as anybody elses. I would just urge you to consider the way you word it on here as there is no readable body language or tone and as your words are only approx 7% of you communicative skills, people can misinterpret what you say very easily. If your having banter, use pictograms afterwards........ or phrases like nerr nerr!! lol


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd thought of the Gixxer literbike, but that much power and that little weight spooks me. A big stable Hayabusa is what I consider to be a viable speedwagon. I love the "squid eyes" front of the ZX-14, but the rear is as boring as the Honda 1100XX, if not more so.

Some think that BMW's "sport" offerings are a bit tame, but I consider the wider safety margins in the way the F800 series handles (plus the ABS) to let me push the bike a little harder without worry. Plus, although it's only 85bhp, a Power Commander brings that to over 100 with an exhaust, and the stock bike pulls as much torque as a literbike, and does it at 5000rpm.

Once my Hayabusa project is up and running, it will see a lot of straight-line action, and never, ever see a twisty winding road. The LAST thing I need in my life is to downshift in a turn and hit a boost peak!!


Were't we talking about watches? I still hold that, for a very well-heeled customer, that that "rising sun"-faced Gerald Genta would make a fine addition to GT-R ownership. Nevermind that the watch would cost as much as the car  Gerald Genta, btw, designed the AP Royal Oak and the PP Nautilus, before starting up on his own.

No doubt TAG makes a fine watch. But I do agree - once you get into the world of watch conoisseurship, you find that none of these common watches even begins to cut the mustard. Rolex is a solid B-level watch but nothing more (whereas the general public consider them to be the epitome of a fine swiss watch). You need to spend $10,000 just to get into the game, and that does not include "jewelry" pieces like Piaget or other watches which justify their price tag by icing them with diamonds (like Jacob uke It's almost as if it's not an AP, PP, or VC, it's "just a watch". JLC is getting into that kind of category as well. Disregarding very small watchmaking houses in Switzerland, I really like the innovative work of Ulysse Nardin and Harry Winston - the latter may be a jeweler, but when they got serious into watchmaking, they've come up with some very seriously nice movements and pieces.

HOWEVER, there is a TAG that is more or less the ultimate timepiece for the petrolhead: here


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Excellent call on the V4. It's nice and refreshing to hear the view of a watch fanatic who doesn't work in a jewellers (and hence is trying to _sell_ you a watch).

When I first started aspiring to a 'fine' watch, I thought Rolex was the peak.

How wrong I was!! There are watches out there for £350,000 plus and they don't even have diamonds on them. (Gyrotourbillion 2 etc)

How I now crave for a Patek Calatrava for my collection, an AP royal oak, a JLC Reverso Grand Date, and many many more. But alas......I *only* work at a Nissan dealership :chuckle:


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, please forgive my ignorance, but I want to learn. 

These watches you just mentioned, OllieMeff, I havent a clue about them I don't know what makes them so desirable. Can you please explain for example why you badly want a "Patek Calatrava" ?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

For me, the GTR is a Richard Mille. maybe not in price tho


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Dr Forinor said:


> Ok, please forgive my ignorance, but I want to learn.
> 
> These watches you just mentioned, OllieMeff, I havent a clue about them I don't know what makes them so desirable. Can you please explain for example why you badly want a "Patek Calatrava" ?


A fine gentlemens dress watch which almost (!) defies physics. One of the thinnest watches available with one of the most complex (due to it's size) movements available. It is an engineering feat, that takes 9 months to manufacture and roughly 3 months to assemble by hand. Balance springs that are not much thicker or heavier than 3 or 4 human hairs. 150 + parts in the movement alone, hand finished.

Yes a £9.95 casio is probably more accurate, but it is a quartz design, (ie contolled effectively by a computer) I can appreciate the technology in building a digital watch, However, a mechanical watch that fundamentally, has it's design premise harking back 200-300 years fascinates me.

The Patek isn't everyones cup of tea, and to some £8k (rough starting price for a Patek) is ludicrous on a watch. But for me, I love the fact that it does so much more underneath the skin than most people would ever imagine until they look deep into fine watches. 

Just mho of course.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Fascinating, seriously! I'm very much into the idea of knowing what has went into a fine piece of engineering/machinery yet to the "common folk" (which I suppose is me in regards to fine watches) they are bemused by it all, the more complex the more interesting. 

Thank you

(Please feel free to mention more fine watch brands, so that I may google them)


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Dr Forinor said:


> Fascinating, seriously! I'm very much into the idea of knowing what has went into a fine piece of engineering/machinery yet to the "common folk" (which I suppose is me in regards to fine watches) they are bemused by it all, the more complex the more interesting.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> (Please feel free to mention more fine watch brands, so that I may google them)


Jaeger Le Coultre
A. Lange & Sohne
Breguet
Piaget
Patek Phillipe
Audemars Piguet
Panerai
IWC
Blancpain
Ulysse Nardin
Hublot
Ebel
Corum
Roger Dubuis
Glasshutte
Vacheron Constantin......

The list goes on and on.

Generally a Tourbillion is a very complex, and expensive watch. A 'skeleton' watch shows off many of the moving parts, as does a viwing window on the back sometimes.

Functions of the watch are often called complications, i.e Date, Moonphase, Day/Night etc, the more complications, the more complex and expensive the watch becomes.

Beware though......Serious investigation into fine watches causes a habit, and a Very expensive one at that. Look only if you're prepared to be drawn in, and spend lots of money!!


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

Ollie, you've got to get out more mate!!!!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

JFE GT-R said:


> Ollie, you've got to get out more mate!!!!


Tell me about it!!

Problem is leaving at 6AM and getting in at 9PM leaves very little time for extra curricular activities!! I do a lot of reading on the old world wide web!! (I'm not a geek honest!! :nervous

Cars, Watches and Bikes, that's my life!


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

you could move closer to work????


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

JFE GT-R said:


> you could move closer to work????


Don't you start.....have you been talking to my mrs??!! (no comments here anyone thanks!)

When the GT-R arrives I'll be sleeping in the tent in the back of the Navara to keep on eye on it (plus a few moonlit excursions in the demo!:thumbsup that way I'll have more free time!


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Cars, Watches and Bikes, that's my life![/QUOTE]

What about your wife?!?! Poor lady coming fourth to three objects that are made of metal and cannot talk to you or better still................... lol


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

The Wise Man said:


> Cars, Watches and Bikes, that's my life!


What about your wife?!?! Poor lady coming fourth to three objects that are made of metal and cannot talk to you or better still................... lol[/QUOTE]

She works in a dealership and is a biker too so it works........still trying to convince her on the watches though!


----------



## viniboy (Jul 16, 2007)

This would be my choice:

Giuliano Mazzuoli Manometro S Carbon Fibre & Polished Gold 7470PGC Watch From Jura Watches


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

With respect to those who know their watches many (most?) seem to be missing the point. The GTR is a product designed around practical performance. It is relatively cheap though not quite Casio cheap.

Straight away I'd remove a full mechanical watch from the equation. To my mind that would be more akin to a Zonda. Beatutiful engineering and excellent use of the best materials but old school (big engine, RWD etc). At the same time the GTR does have some of these high end features (big v6, handbuilt).

On that basis I'd suggest the Seiko (as has been mentioned) Kinetic watches. Mechanical power-source but electronic accuracy. If not those then perhaps the Citizen eco-tech units (solar powered, use radio signal for timing accuracy). Both are more expensive than your ten bob Casio but aren't Zonda pricey.

James Bond used to wear a Seiko.....

Mind you he also drove a 2CV..................


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^good point. I'll drop my casio choice and second that.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

The Wise Man said:


> I will report this post as I feel you have gone a tad too far.


Thanks for reporting Kismet's post.

I warned you to drop the attitude. You didn't, so expect a little attitude back from other users.

You've clearly decided on the manner in which you wish to continue your - I'm predicting, short - relationship with this forum. Now you deal with it.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

moleman said:


> Thanks for reporting Kismet's post.
> 
> I warned you to drop the attitude. You didn't, so expect a little attitude back from other users.
> 
> You've clearly decided on the manner in which you wish to continue your - I'm predicting, short - relationship with this forum. Now you deal with it.



He is quite funny though


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

You know I am actually very funny, but what is also amusing is the was that as a newbee I get a Bo**ocking from the "powers that be" for an opinion, all be it not one that many folk agreed with, and the "real" forum users get a pat on the back for using expletives!!! Mmmmmm "forum boyfriend syndrome" is that a new condition?????? It is now!!!! LOL!!!!! :GrowUp:

And Mr Meff, I am sure you would rather work for a quality dealer, maybe Honda or Toyota or something like that?:chuckle:

That last comment was posted with a large degree of humour intended, ARF ARF ARF!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

casio or seiko loll


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I'm not one of the harcore members on the forum, but think a person with hudreds of decent post reacting a bit pissed off on such an offensive first post should have a bit more credit than the "funny guy"with an attitude.


----------



## The Wise Man (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm right..... Just call me Mr Freud.

I have discovered the "forum boyfriend syndrome" I am a genius, as well as being piss funny!!! Ha Ha:clap:


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Click on "The Wise Man" , then click "View Public Profile" and read what it says about friends in the right hand column.

Made _me _laugh.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

rblvjenkins said:


> Click on "The Wise Man" , then click "View Public Profile" and read what it says about friends in the right hand column.
> 
> Made _me _laugh.


LOL


----------



## markwofford (May 3, 2008)

I just received my Black on Black Premium GTR (I'm in the States) last week. A truly stunning looking car in person!!! I just traded my 997 S for it.

Anyway, I also have a number of nice watches and thought I'd give my contribution to this thread: 

I recently bought a TAG (and the only TAG in my collection). It is the Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2. Its black on black (with red stitching on the strap - which might be cool if the US had the black and red interior). Anyway, it's titanium and looks like it will be a cool watch. Like the GTR, I had to buy sight unseen (I've only seen the regular TAG Carrera RS's) as the watch hasn't been released yet (should be here Dec. 2008).

Here are a couple of pics:

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Chronograph Calibre 17 RS 2 LE Mens Wristwatch Model: CAV518B.FC6237

The Watch Quote: TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 1 Vintage and Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2 in Grade 2 Titanium

From a GTR guys standpoint and someone into watches, what's your thought on this watch?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

simple,..... *Rado*


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Can't go wrong with one of these IMO;



Luxury watches from TimePhilosophy


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

i'm a bit late in this convo... and quite possibly i'm going to suggest something to that people would hate....but i think the watch for the GT-R would be something along the lines of a Rolex Sea-dweller (16600.. not the deep sea).










I'm guessing alot of people automatically thinking retardo bling with Rolex, but that's the image the company seems to be going for nowadays, historically though their professional watches were practically bombproof and were aimed to be used as tools rather than fashion accessories (the military used them, and of course Comex used them/had input into their design... and still used them today)

Simple functional design, COSC automatic movement, high grade 904 stainless steel, and rated to 1220m, Comex designed helium release valve......

and not really that expensive compared to a set of some really nice rims  

alternatively, there's allways Bell & Ross


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

markwofford said:


> I just received my Black on Black Premium GTR (I'm in the States) last week. A truly stunning looking car in person!!! I just traded my 997 S for it.
> 
> Anyway, I also have a number of nice watches and thought I'd give my contribution to this thread:
> 
> ...


Saw one of these in Watch Time (U.S. mag) last month. I think it looks the absolute nuts imho!!

I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

endo said:


> i'm a bit late in this convo... and quite possibly i'm going to suggest something to that people would hate....but i think the watch for the GT-R would be something along the lines of a Rolex Sea-dweller (16600.. not the deep sea).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And also, like the GT-R, commanded a premium over list for a long time due to limited production.

I would liken it to a black GT-R, very unassuming at first glance, but the more it's delved into the nicer the surprise. Quality engineering, with decent materials. Beats many competitors ([email protected] for watch, track times for GT-R), not too flashy but many would appreciate it, especially those who know!!

Gutted I didn't think of it now!


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

endo said:


> i'm a bit late in this convo... and quite possibly i'm going to suggest something to that people would hate....but i think the watch for the GT-R would be something along the lines of a Rolex Sea-dweller (16600.. not the deep sea).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one of these, very simplistic which is specifically what i wanted when i went to buy w Rolex. Not exactly what the GT-R is though, more the calibre below your post. But this Rolex is a great watch!


----------



## markwofford (May 3, 2008)

Although I don't have one (would absolutely love it) is the de Grisogono Meccanico dG.

An absolutely stunning mechanical device with the techno appearance of a digital watch. It's an entirely hand wound movement and it's the worlds first all mechanical watch with digital display. There are 651 pieces in the movement! 

I really really want one, but it is really limited (177 pieces for each version - Titanium with green digital, Titanium with gold digital, and Gold with gold digital). Best I can figure prices are around $30,000 to $60,000 if you can find one. I can't quite pull the trigger on it, and I'd be a little concerned as it does appear a little trendy, but who knows, maybe I won't be able to resist if I can find one at a "cheap" price. As "Rain" had pointed out - the Richard Mille line is another one I'd consider as it's a true marvel and somewhat more exotic looking for a similar to much higher price (Richard Mille RM 010 Mens Wristwatch Model: RM010-Ti) and I'll more than likely buy one of these one day as they are just too cool!

However, for a revolutionaly complex techno kind of watch to go with a revolutionaly complex techo kind of car - the de Grisogono Meccanico dG HAS to be my pick.

Here is a link to a site with some nice pictures:
De Grisogono Meccanico DG at Sybarites


Check out this ULTRA COOL video of the watch mechanics. Absolutely awsome (to a watch and car guy). To me, this would be the Ultimate GT-R watch: 
http://www.swisstime.ch/doc/produit_vid/1635/1635_en.wmv

SwissTime - DE GRISOGONO Meccanico dG




Mark


----------

